# Premiere 6.5 -- AVI-Export in schlechter Qualität



## DrSlagPhD (21. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, meinen Kurzfilm zu einer svcd mit *guter* Qualität werden zu lassen ...

Die mpeg-Export-Funktion von Premiere selbst produziert leider keine guten Ergebnisse ... jetzt probiere ich, das ganze als .avi zu exportieren, um es dann mit TMPEG umzuwandeln. Jedenfalls speichere ich unkomprimiert (habe auch schon den huffyuv-Codec probiert), habe Deinterlacing mal ein-, mal ausgeschaltet, aber das Resultat hat immer sehr häßliche Streifen im Bild - bei allen Bewegungen. Woran liegt das, und wie kriege ich die weg

Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar

Christian.


----------



## Mark (21. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich hoffe Du meinst mit den "hässlichen Streifen" nicht die "wunderbaren Fields"!  
Zeig' doch mal ein Still, dann ist die Analyse einfacher...


----------



## Hackintosh (21. August 2003)

wie wärs wenn du die avi unkomprimiert aus adobe premiere exportierts und dann mit virtual dub komprimierst ?


----------



## DrSlagPhD (21. August 2003)

Fields .....

Stills geht gerade nicht, weil der Rechner, auf dem ich Premiere habe, lahmliegt. Schrottkiste. Lasse gerade Virusscan drüberlaufen.

Es scheint aber auf Stills nicht so arg auszusehen wie dann in der Bewegung ... es sind waagrechte Streifen - und im Mediaplayer sieht's fast so aus wie Wellen .... schrecklich, schrecklich.

Ich lasse das Video ja unkomprimiert raus - und da sind sie schon, die Streifen. Weiter gehe ich gar nicht ... ob VirtualDub oder TMPEG oder was sonst, ich will die Streifen vorher wegkriegen.


----------



## Mark (21. August 2003)

@ keine Fields: stimmt, wer will schon butterweiche Anims  

Hast Du bei den Export Movie Settings unter "Keyframe and Rendering" mal "Fields: No Fields" probiert?


----------



## DrSlagPhD (21. August 2003)

Hinter das "Fields ...." gehörte eigentlich noch ein Fragezeichen, aber das ist wohl irgendwo im Cyberspace verlorengegangen.

Also, die "No Fields"-Option habe ich mal ausprobiert, aber es sieht immer noch genauso aus ... daran liegt's also wohl nicht. Hab's sowohl mit "Deinterlace Ein" und "Deinterlace Aus" probiert .... Krampf.

Stills gehen leider immer noch nicht, weil irgendwas an besagtem Rechner die Netzwerkanbindung geschrottet hat, und das Teil jetzt keine Netzanbindung mehr hat .... Mann, ich hasse Computer.


----------



## Mark (21. August 2003)

Hi!

Gut, dann gehe ich mal auf das fehlende Fragezeichen ein:

Pal fährt mit 25 Bildern/Sekunde (fps = Frames per Seconds). Ein "Frame" besteht dabei aber aus zwei "Fields" bzw. "Halbbilder" => 50 Halbbilder/Sekunde.
D.h. der Fernseher zeichnet zuerst die Zeilen 1,3,5,... (erstes Halbbild) und dann die Zeilen 2,4,6,...
Somit ergibt sich, daß das zweite Halbbild zeitlich 1/50 Sekunde "weiter" ist, als das erste -> beide Fields am Rechner übereinander gelegt zeigen zwei Frames, die unterschiedliche Zeiten haben -> etwas, was sich schnell bewegt, erzeugt "zacken".
(Die 50 frames/sec stimmen übrigens nicht zufällig mit den 50Hz unseres Stromnetzes überein - z.B. Usa hat 60Hz und die haben bei NTSC auch 60 fields/sec).
So, und nun gilt folgendes: Beim Video sorgen Fields für weichere Bewegungen (50 Zeitzustände, statt nur 25), auf'm Rechner machen sie in erster Linie keinen Sinn (der könnte Dir auch ein Video mit 50 Frames anzeigen).

Nun ist aber die Frage, wo Du Dein Ausgangsmaterial her hast. Hast Du's gecaptured, dann hast Du bereits Fields "drinnen". Hast Du Dein Footage digital produziert, dann (höchstwahrscheinlich) nicht.

Nun kann man Premiere sagen: "Habe Fields im Material, mach sie weg" -> Deinterlace. Haken an der ganze Sache kann sein, daß es zwei Varianten von Fields gibt: Odd/Even bzw. Upper/Lower Field first: gibt an, welches Field zuerst gezeichnet wird: 1,3,5,... oder 2,4,6,... (wird als Field-Dominanz bezeichnet).
Damit Premiere also ein Deinterlace machen kann, muß es wissen welche Field-Dominanz das Ausgangsmaterial hat.

Und das Gleiche gilt für den Weg wieder "raus": Produzierst Du für PAL solltest Du wieder mit Fields rechnen. Schaust Du Dir das Material am PC an, sieht's natürlich "fehlerhaft" aus, zeigt der PC doch keine Fields! Dies verschwindet aber in dem moment, wo Du's auf'm TV siehst.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich würde Dir empfehlen ruhig mal Dein Material zu brennen und am TV anzusehen...


----------



## DrSlagPhD (22. August 2003)

Danke für die Erklärungen. Da ich aber ein bißchen langsam bin und auch nicht gleich zig Rohlinge "verbrennen" will, frage ich lieber nochmal ganz genau nach ...

Also, du empfiehlst (schreibt man das so?) Deinterlace oder nicht? Fields oder No Fields? Ich weiß natürlich nicht, welche Field-Priorität das Ausgangsmaterial hatte ... hmmm ....

Jedenfalls schauen die originalen AVIs ganz normal aus, wenn ich sie auf dem PC abspiele, das von Premiere errechnete aber nicht.

Ich habe gestern mit der Funktion "mpg exportieren" eine svcd erstellt, die dann aber auf dem TV mies aussah - Fields waren aber eingestellt (keine Ahnung mehr, ob obere oder untere zuerst), Deinterlace, glaube ich, auch ...

Ach ja, das Ganze sollte NTSC-tauglich sein -- mein DVD-player kann eh PAL & NTSC lesen, da ich aber die svcd an viele Leute in Amerika verschicken will, will ich NTSC herausbringen ...

Okay, ich lasse also ein avi raus - mit Deinterlace, aber ohne Fields, oder wie? Oder ohne ohne? Und dann, egal wie's auf dem PC aussieht (mit Streifen), mit TMPEG zum svcd-mpeg konvertieren & auf dem TV anschauen?

Sorry, daß ich da etwas begriffsstutzig nachfrage, aber am liebsten wäre mir, solche Dinge würde jemand für mich machen. Ich will einfach nur, daß der Krempel funktioniert .... schluchz .....


----------



## Mark (22. August 2003)

Hi!

@"verbrennen": fünfziger Spindel kaufen und gut  

Das größte Problem an der ganzen Diskussion ist, das ich ja nochnichteinmal weiß, ob Du nun wirklich ein Field-Problem hast!
Wenn Du z.B. schreibst "die dann aber auf dem TV mies aussah", weiß ich nicht, was das heißt. Es kann die Komprimierung sein, es könnte sich um "für analoges Video" untaugliches Material handeln, oder der Fernseher ist mies eingestellt  
Also konkreter: wenn "mies" bedeutet, das gesamte Bild zitter bei horizontalen Bewegungen - Beispiel: punkt fährt von links nach rechts durch's Bild: man hat das Gefühl, der Punkt fährt nach rechts, dann aber ein Stück wieder zurück und wieder nach rechts usw. -, dann sind's die Fields...
Und:
Woher kommt Dein Ausgangsmaterial?

@NTSC&PAL: Da muß ich sagen, habe ich bzgl. SVCD keine Ahnung. Würde einfach mal behaupten, den Playern heutzutage isses völlig wurscht...


----------



## xerxesthebig (18. Oktober 2003)

*hmm...*

ok...
nehmen wir mal an, ich könnte mir von irgendwoher einwandfreies Bildmaterial besorgen. Also völlig Streifen- und Balkenfrei ... z.B. gerendert ... als unkomprimierte avi.

Diese avi importiere ich in Premiere in ein neues Projekt und stelle in den Projekt-Settings "No Fields" ein. Exportieren tu ich das ganze also DVD-MPEG (Premiere 6.5) auch mit "No Fields".

Fazit: Die entstandene m2v-Datei ist auch völlig frei jedweder Streifen & Co.
Aber gerade dann müssten doch jetzt auf dem Fernseher Streifen entstehen?

---

Noch was: Ich hab eine MiniDV-Kamera von Sony und capture über Firewire. Wenn ich gecaptured hab waren normalerweise immer "feine" Streifen im Bild, die aber später auf dem Fernseher wieder verschwanden.
Wenn ich die loshaben wollte, würde das nur davon abhängen, welche Feldeinstellungen ich in den Projekt-Settings vornehmen würde bevor ich capture?


----------

